# Reserving seats in coach for overnight train - different embarking cities.



## Zultrap (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi there, any suggestions as to how to make sure two people traveling to the same destination can make sure they sit together, if we're getting on at different stops?

One passenger is getting on in Boston, another in New York, destination Washington DC. The train is pulling into NYC at around 3-4am, at which point it may be difficult to ask anyone to change seats.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 31, 2021)

Zultrap said:


> Hi there, any suggestions as to how to make sure two people traveling to the same destination can make sure they sit together, if we're getting on at different stops?
> 
> One passenger is getting on in Boston, another in New York, destination Washington DC. The train is pulling into NYC at around 3-4am, at which point it may be difficult to ask anyone to change seats.


I suggest you consider upgrading to Business Class which has the 2×1 Seating in the Cafe Car or if it's available @ a reasonable price look @ a Roomette in the Sleeping Car which is now on the Night Owl between Boston and New York.

Otherwise tell the Conductor when you board Coach in Boston that you'll be having someone join you in New York @ NYP, perhaps you'll be able to have 2 Seats by yourself if the Train isn't crowded??!!!


----------



## caravanman (Dec 31, 2021)

There is no sure fire way to ensure this happens, apart from booking a roomette, if available.
As Bob says, tell the conductor if the train is busy, tell anyone that wants to sit next to you before NY the situation. Maybe the train will empty out somewhat anyway at NY? Text your friend the approximate location of your seat, so they can jump on quickly at NY...


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 2, 2022)

caravanman said:


> There is no sure fire way to ensure this happens, apart from booking a roomette, if available.


Also, that train has business class, for which actual seats are reserved, so if you book far enough in advance you should be able to reserve seats together.

In general, the Boston - Washington trains tend to empty out at New York and take on a new load of passengers for points south. Not sure whether that's the case for this train (NER #67). I've made that ride, but only in business class, and while I get wakened when we get to New York, I don't really look around to see who's getting off and on.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 2, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Also, that train has business class, for which actual seats are reserved, so if you book far enough in advance you should be able to reserve seats together


Oh, that is something I didn't know. You can actually choose which exact physical seat to book in business class, rather than just being allocated a reserved seat from the "pool"?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 2, 2022)

caravanman said:


> Oh, that is something I didn't know. You can actually choose which exact physical seat to book in business class, rather than just being allocated a reserved seat from the "pool"?


Yes. Though MARC Rider and I have both experienced finding someone in our selected seats in BC. Either people don't pay attention to the fact that they have an assigned seat, or they just jerks and take whatever seat they want.
In my case, there was an available seat in the row behind my assigned seat, so I sat there. The person in my seat got off at the next stop. I then moved up to my seat - hey, I didn't want to be considered a jerk for sitting in a seat not assigned to me.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jan 2, 2022)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Yes. Though MARC Rider and I have both experienced finding someone in our selected seats in BC. Either people don't pay attention to the fact that they have an assigned seat, or they just jerks and take whatever seat they want.
> In my case, there was an available seat in the row behind my assigned seat, so I sat there. The person in my seat got off at the next stop. I then moved up to my seat - hey, I didn't want to be considered a jerk for sitting in a seat not assigned to me.


The other thing, of course, is to have a word with the conductor when he comes around the scan your ticket. They do seem to be paying attention about what seats people are occupying. This worked for me on my trip where my assigned seat was taken. After the conductor passed through, and I explained to him why I wasn't sitting in my assigned seat, the person who took my seat just got up and moved.


----------



## jis (Jan 2, 2022)

There have been many occasions in Europe and twice on the NEC that I have had to courteously ask someone occupying my seat to please vacate it, showing my reservation ticket. It has worked each time, albeit occasionally with some grumbling.


----------

